#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΤΣΜΕΔΕ: Προβληματισμοί, προτεινόμενες λύσεις

## Xάρης

Είναι γεγονός ότι το ασφαλιστικό είναι ένα πρόβλημα με πολύ πολύ δύσκολη και επώδυνη λύση
Οι λόγοι γνωστοί και απλώς και δεν τους αναφέρω στην παρούσα ανάρτηση.
Αντιθέτως, επικεντρώνομαι στο τι πρέπει να γίνει.

Οι προτάσεις που παραθέτω ας αποτελέσουν την αρχή μιας συζήτησης.
*Επιλογή της ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίας* από τον ασφαλισμένο μηχανικό και όχι αυτόματη μεταφορά στην ανώτερη μετά από κάθε τρία έτη.
ΜΆ αυτόν τον τρόπο δίνεται η *δυνατότητα επιλογής* στον ασφαλισμένο να παραμείνει στην 1η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και να μην αυξηθούν τα ασφάλιστρα.Όποιος *χρωστά* ασφαλιστικές εισφορές να μην καλείται να πληρώσει τις *εισφορές που αναλογούν στον κλάδο υγείας* (πρώην ΚΥΤ, νυν ΕΟΠΥΥ) για το διάστημα που δεν είχε ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη.Τα *ποσοστά των προσαυξήσεων* να είναι μεταβλητά από εξάμηνο σε εξάμηνο και να μειωθούν σε νούμερα όχι πολύ μεγαλύτερα των επιτοκίων της Τράπεζας Αττικής για προθεσμιακές καταθέσεις ύψους π.χ. 500.000¤.*Δυνατότητα πληρωμής μόνο των εισφορών του κλάδου υγείας* ώστε ακόμα και σε περίπτωση αδυναμίας κάποιου να πληρώσει το σύνολο των εισφορών να μπορεί να έχει ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη για τον ίδιο και για τα παιδιά του, πληρώνοντας  μόνο 45¤ τον μήνα.Να δίνεται *περίοδος χάριτος έξι μηνών* σε όποιον δεν έχει πληρώσει ούτε τα 45¤/μήνα που αντιστοιχούν στον *κλάδο υγείας*. Στο διάστημα αυτό θα παρέχεται πλήρης ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη.Εφόσον πληρώνουμε ασφαλιστικές εισφορές υπέρ ΟΑΕΔ (10¤/μήνα) να μπορούμε και εμείς οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες να λάβουμε *επίδομα ανεργίας* αν διακόψουμε την επαγγελματική μας δραστηριότητα.Επειδή ο ΕΟΠΥΥ δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μας, να λάβει πρωτοβουλία το ΤΕΕ για *προαιρετική ιδιωτική υγειονομική ασφάλιση* των μελών του. Το κάνουν μεγάλες εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα για τους εργαζομένους τους. Γιατί να μην το κάνει το ΤΕΕ, έτσι κι αλλιώς προαιρετικό θα είναι. Τι θα κερδίσουμε; Μα φυσικά το ΤΕΕ με πάνω από 100.000 ενεργά μέλη μπορεί να διαπραγματευθεί πολύ-πολύ καλύτερους όρους απΆ ό,τι αν πάει ο καθένας από εμάς μεμονωμένα να υπογράψει μια τέτοια σύμβαση.Να συνεργαστούμε με ιδιωτική ασφαλιστική εταιρία που να προσφέρει *συμβόλαια ασφάλισης επαγγελματικής ευθύνης*. Η ασφάλιση να είναι προαιρετική. Γιατί να το κάνει το ΤΕΕ; Για τον ίδιο λόγο που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, άλλη διαπραγματευτική δύναμη έχει το ΤΕΕ με >100.000 μέλη κι άλλη ο καθένας μεμονωμένος.Να υπάρχει *δυνατότητα διαγραφής από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ χωρίς διαγραφή από το ΤΕΕ*. Δεν μπορούμε να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από «_το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ασφαλίζει την ιδιότητα_». Σχετικά έχει τοποθετηθεί και ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη προ 10ετίας!Τα *ομόλογα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ* που «_κουρεύτηκαν_» να επιστραφούν στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είτε με μορφή νέων ομολόγων μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας, είτε ως μετοχές σε δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις, είτε ως γη που μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί.Πρέπει να πάψει αυτή η *διάκριση μεταξύ ασφαλισμένων μετά και προ 01.01.1993*. Τα όρια συνταξιοδότησης να είναι τα ίδια για όλους και οι συντάξεις να είναι ανάλογες των εισφορών που έχει πληρώσει ο καθένας μας χωριστά στο σύνολο του επαγγελματικού του βίου.Οι *εισφορές των μισθωτών*, δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού τομέα, να είναι υποχρεωτικές μόνο για τους κλάδους και στο ύψος των εισφορών των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών.
Δηλαδή, να μην έχει σημασία αν είσαι μισθωτός ή ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. Αίρεται έτσι ένα αντικίνητρο προς τις επιχειρήσεις να μην προσλαμβάνουν τους μηχανικούς ως μισθωτούς αλλά να «_συνεργάζονται_» και να είναι οι μηχανικοί με το λεγόμενο «_μπλοκάκι_».*Να καταργηθούν πλήρως οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές*. Για τον ίδιο λόγο που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω. Για τον εργαζόμενο μισθωτό δεν έχει σημασία το ύψος των ασφαλιστικών του εισφορών, σημασία έχει τι μπαίνει καθαρά στην τσέπη! Αυτό μπορεί να μείνει σταθερό, είτε οι εισφορές ονομάζονται εργοδοτικές είτε όχι. Υπεύθυνος για την απόδοση των εισφορών να είναι ο άμεσα ωφελούμενος, δηλαδή ο ασφαλισμένος και όχι ο εργοδότης. Για να μην έχουμε και φαινόμενα όπου ο εργοδότης παρακρατά τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές από τον μισθό του εργαζόμενου και τελικά δεν τις αποδίδει!*Ασφαλιστικές εισφορές μισθωτών για ασθένεια, μητρότητα, ΟΕΚ, ΟΕΕ κ.λπ. να είναι προαιρετικές*. Στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες δεν υπάρχουν. Εκείνοι δεν αρρωσταίνουν, δεν γεννούν παιδιά;Να *καταργηθούν όλες οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (2%) + ΕΜΠ (1%) στις αμοιβές των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών*. Οι εισφορές δεν μπορεί να είναι φόρος συνδεδεμένος με τον τζίρο μάλιστα και όχι τα κέρδη! Γιατί το ΕΜΠ και τις λοιπές πολυτεχνικές σχολές να τις πληρώνουν μόνο οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μηχανικοί; Πώς θα φαινόταν στους μισθωτούς να μπει φόρος 1% επί των ακαθάριστων μάλιστα αμοιβών τους υπέρ ΕΜΠ;Να είναι *γνωστός σΆ όλους και σταθερό το ύψος των εισφορών, της σύνταξης και του χρόνου λήψης αυτής, από την αρχή ένταξης στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ*, ώστε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε τον προγραμματισμό μας. Το βέλτιστο βέβαια θα ήταν να είναι προαιρετική η ασφάλιση στα δημόσια ταμεία και η *επιλογή από τον μηχανικό μεταξύ δημόσιας ή ιδιωτικής ή συνδυασμού*. Αν θεωρείται ο πολίτης ώριμος να πιάσει όπλο και να υπηρετήσει την χώρα, αν θεωρείται ώριμος για να ψηφίσει και να εκλέξει την κυβέρνηση αυτής της χώρας, δεν μπορεί να μην θεωρείται ώριμος για να επιλέξει το πού θα ασφαλιστεί!Η *Τράπεζα Αττικής* πρέπει να προσφέρει το κάτι παραπάνω στους μετόχους της, εμάς τους μηχανικούς και να μην κάνει διαχωρισμούς μεταξύ μισθωτών και ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να  μην δίνει κάτι παραπάνω στο επιτόκιο στις προθεσμιακές, δεν είναι δυνατόν το επιτόκιο στις καταθέσεις ταμιευτηρίου να είναι μικρότερο άλλων τραπεζών ακόμα και απΆ αυτό για τον λογαριασμό «μηχανικού», δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει πρόγραμμα καταθέσεων ταμιευτηρίου με *επιτόκιο 4% για μισθωτούς μόνο* και όχι για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. 

Γενικώς:
_ Οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές δεν μπορεί να είναι συνδεδεμένες με τον τζίρο ή με το ύψος του μισθού, πρέπει να είναι σταθερές ως ποσό.
_ Η σύνταξη να υπολογίζεται βάσει των εισφορών του εργαζομένου σΆ όλο τον επαγγελματικό του βίο.
_ Δεν πρέπει να περιμένουμε από το κράτος να μας πληρώσει τη σύνταξη, γιατί το κράτος πού θα τα βρει, θα μας τα πάρει μέσω της φορολογίας οπότε έχουμε έναν φαύλο κύκλο. Πρέπει να βασιζόμαστε στις δυνάμεις μας, στις εισφορές που πληρώνουμε εμείς και στον προγραμματισμό που κάνουμε εμείς.

Τα παραπάνω είναι όπως είπα κάποιες σκέψεις, προτάσεις προς συζήτηση.
Αντιπαραθέστε τις δικές σας προτάσεις, προβληματισμούς, ενστάσεις.

----------


## CFAK

Καλές οι προτάσεις σου Χάρη. Θα γενικεύσω όμως.

Στην ανάρτηση αυτή παρέμειναν μόνο ό,τι αφορά το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και την ασφάλιση γενικότερα.
Τα υπόλοιπα μεταφέρθηκαν στο θέμα ΑΥΤΟ.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

Γιατί δεν απελευθερώνεται η ασφάλιση? Το θέτεις σωστά. Σε μια περίοδο που όλα καταρρέουν και παρόλες τις υψηλές εισφορές εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε σημαντική συμμετοχή σε περίπτωση ασθενείας. Ιδιωτική ασφάλιση είναι η λύση. Ρωτηστε (με 4000 ευρώ το χρόνο) τι παροχές έχετε από μια ιδιωτική ασφαλιστική και θα πάθετε πλάκα.

Τέλος στα πάγια συνάδελφοι. Ας γίνει ζούγκλα. Να μην έχουμε δικαιώματα αλλά και καμία πάγια υποχρέωση. Τέλος σε όλες τις εισφορές υπέρ τρίτων. Και τότε θα φανεί ποιος μπορεί να επιβιώσει.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν είμαι a priori κατά της δημόσιας ασφάλισης.
Είμαι υπέρ της *επιλογής* από τον ασφαλισμένο.
Όσο το σύστημα είναι αυτό που είναι και δεν μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε, όχι τουλάχιστον σήμερα, εκείνο που μπορεί να κάνει το ΤΕΕ αμέσως και να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση, είναι αυτό που ανέφερα στη πρόταση #7, δηλαδή "να λάβει πρωτοβουλία το ΤΕΕ για προαιρετική ιδιωτική υγειονομική ασφάλιση των μελών του. Το κάνουν μεγάλες εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα για τους εργαζομένους τους. Γιατί να μην το κάνει το ΤΕΕ, έτσι κι αλλιώς προαιρετικό θα είναι. Τι θα κερδίσουμε; Μα φυσικά το ΤΕΕ με πάνω από 100.000 ενεργά μέλη μπορεί να διαπραγματευθεί πολύ-πολύ καλύτερους όρους απΆ ό,τι αν πάει ο καθένας από εμάς μεμονωμένα να υπογράψει μια τέτοια σύμβαση."

Επίσης, δεν νομίζω ότι πραγματικά θέλει κανείς να γίνει "ζούγκλα". Ούτε όμως θεωρώ ότι αυτό το αποτρέπει η δημόσια ασφάλιση. Σ' άλλες πιο πολιτισμένες και οργανωμένες χώρες της Δυτικής και Βόρειας Ευρώπης, όπου ισχύει η ιδιωτική ασφάλιση ή ένα μικτό σύστημα δημόσιας/ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης, γιατί έχουν καλύτερη ανταποδοτικότητα;
Εδώ στην Ελλάδα και πληρώνουμε και παροχές δεν έχουμε!

Όσον αφορά τις εισφορές τρίτων, θεωρώ (βλ. πρόταση #15) ότι πρέπει να καταργηθούν όλες και υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΕΜΠ αλλά και Ταμείου Νομικών, ΟΓΑ, κ.λπ. για δύο βασικούς λόγους: 
α) απλοποίησης διαδικασιών και μείωσης γραφειοκρατίας και
β) δικαιοσύνης!

----------


## CFAK

Αγαπητέ Χάρη, καταρχάς, συγχαρητήρια για το παρόν site και την προσπάθειά σου γενικά.

Με τον όρο ζούγκλα εννοώ ότι θα προτιμούσα τον φιλελευθερισμό ως σύστημα και στην υγειονομική και συνταξιοδοτική νομοθεσία. Τον φιλελευθερισμό όμως, όχι τον "σοσιαλιστικό" προστατευτισμό.

Όλοι θα συμφωνούσαμε να υπάρχει ένα κράτος που δίνει προνόμια στους φύσει ή θέσει αδυνάτους. Εφόσον όμως αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν να χρηματοδοτηθεί πρέπει να περάσουμε απέναντι.

Οι σημερινοί συνταξιούχοι (εφόσον το συνταξιοδοτικό μας σύστημα είναι δεν είναι τύπου προσωπικού "κουμπαρά", αλλά η κάθε νέα γενειά συντηρεί με τις κρατησεις της την αντίστοιχη γενειά των συνταξιούχων) πρέπει να δεχθούν δραστική μείωση των συντάξεων. Τις δικές τους εισφορές τις έχει καταναλώσει η αντίστοιχή τους γενειά συνταξιούχων. Η νεώτερη εργαζόμενη γενειά εξάλλου δεν ελπίζει να πάρει σύνταξη. 'Αδικο? είναι, αλλά ας παραθέσω παρακάτω και άλλες αδικίες:

-Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι έχουν, σε αντίθεση με όλους τους εργαζομένους και επαγγελματίες, δια βίου (εκτός του έστω και μικρού αλλά μόνιμου εισοδήματος) ασφάλεια υγείας. 
-Οι ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι έχουν ασφάλεια μόνο όταν έχουν εισόδημα (τότε που ουσιαστικά έχουν τα οικονομικά μέσα να χρηματοδοτήσουν την ασθένειά τους).
-Οι επαγγελματίες όταν δεν πληρώνουν τις εισφορές τους μένουν ανασφάλιστοι. Για να αποκτήσουν ενημερότητα (εκβιαστικό μέσο να τακτοποιήσουν τις εισφορές τους) πρέπει να πληρώσουν και τις εισφορές υγείας το διάστημα που δεν ήταν ασφαλισμένοι..

Όλες οι παραπάνω αδικίες με ενοχλούσαν πάντα. Τώρα που στενεύουν τα οικονομικά περιθώρια όλων, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται ανεκτό ακόμα να υπάρχουν ακόμα κοινωνικές ομάδες που απαιτούν διατήρηση προνομίων εις βάρος των μη προνομιούχων.

Στις συνθήκες που ζούμε μόνο οι πραγματικά ανήμποροι άνθρωποι θα έπρεπε να έχουν μόνιμο εισόδημα και μόνιμη ασφαλιστική κάλυψη. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ας ψάξουμε τον τρόπο να επιβιώσουμε, όχι όμως ο ένας εις βάρος του διπλανού.

----------


## Xάρης

Προσωπικά δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα απ' όσα λες.
Ζητούμε και οι δυο τον *εξορθολογισμό* του συστήματος, τη *δυνατότητα επιλογής*, χωρίς να αμελούμε ότι είμαστε άνθρωποι και ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει *αλληλεγγύη* μεταξύ μας.

Νομίζω δε ότι το ερώτημά σου "_πως γίνεται ανεκτό ακόμα να υπάρχουν ακόμα κοινωνικές ομάδες που απαιτούν διατήρηση προνομίων εις βάρος των μη προνομιούχων_" είναι ρητορικό. Την απάντηση την ξέρουν οι πάντες.
Ζούμε σε μια δημοκρατική, όσο δημοκρατική τέλος πάντων είναι, κοινωνία, όπου οι εκλεγμένες από τον λαό κυβερνήσεις στηρίζουν την εκλογή τους στην εξυπηρέτηση του φαύλου, πελατειακού πολιτικού συστήματος και της κρατικοδίαιτης οικονομίας.
Όσο λοιπόν υπάρχει αυτή η εξάρτηση της πλειοψηφίας του λαού από την κρατικοδίαιτη οικονομία, θα έχουμε αυτές τις πολιτικές που βιώνουμε σήμερα.

Ας σκεφτούμε τι ποσοστά θα λάμβανε π.χ. η ΝΔ αν αύριο εξηγούσε στον λαό ότι:"_Τα έσοδα του κράτους δεν φτάνουν για να χρηματοδοτήσουν την κρατική μηχανή (δημοσίους υπαλλήλους), τα φαλιρισμένα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία και τις υπάρχουσες κρατικές υποδομές ως έχουν.

Η λύση είναι είτε να μειώσουμε τα έξοδα, είτε να αυξήσουμε τα έσοδα.
Όμως τα έσοδα δεν μπορούμε να τα αυξήσουμε με έναν δίκαιο τρόπο διότι είμαστε ανίκανοι να το κάνουμε σήμερα, θέλουμε χρόνο. Χρόνος όμως δεν υπάρχει. 
Σημειώνουμε ότι δίκαιος τρόπος αύξησης των εσόδων είναι μόνο η άμεση φορολογία που βασίζεται στα εισοδήματα του καθενός μας.

Μονόδρομος λοιπόν είναι η μείωση των εξόδων. Εδώ ανοίγονται δύο δρόμοι. Ο πρώτος είναι να μην αλλάξουμε τίποτα όσον αφορά τις δομές, τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και συνεπώς το πλήθος των εργαζόμενων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και ο δεύτερος είναι να μειώσουμε αυτά που δίνουμε δωρεάν στον λαό με αντίστοιχες μειώσεις προσωπικού.

Αν ακολουθήσουμε τον πρώτο δρόμο θα πρέπει τα χρήματα που υπάρχουν να μοιραστούν με δίκαιο τρόπο σ' αυτούς που έχουν λαμβάνειν (δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι - συνταξιούχοι). Αυτό, δεδομένου ότι χρήματα όπως είπαμε δεν υπάρχουν, δανεικά δεν μας δίνουν αν δεν ξεπουλήσουμε τη χώρα και την ψυχή μας, οδηγεί σε δραματική μείωση των μισθών και των συντάξεων.

Αν ακολουθήσουμε τον δεύτερο δρόμο, θα γίνουν δραματικές μειώσεις προσωπικού, ό,τι δηλαδή έχει κάνει μέχρι στιγμής και ο ιδιωτικός τομέας στη χώρα, ο οποίος πληρώνει βαρύ τίμημα με ανέργους, ανασφάλιστους, καταχρεωμένους συνανθρώπους μας που οδηγούνται στη φυλακή και ενίοτε στην αυτοκτονία._"
Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ γιατί ήδη ξέφυγα από το θέμα των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών.
Για να επανέλθω, στις προτάσεις που κάνω στην αρχική μου ανάρτηση, θα τις χώριζα σε τρεις κατηγορίες:α) προτάσεις που για να υλοποιηθούν *απαιτούν τη βούληση τρίτου* (βλ. κυβέρνησης) και το μόνο που μπορεί το ΤΕΕ να κάνει είναι να ασκήσει πιέσεις. Οι πιέσεις μπορεί να περιορίζονται σε ευχολόγια, σε επεκτείνονται σε επιστολές και παραστάσεις και τέλος να κλιμακώνονται με κινητοποιήσεις και μέχρι και απεργίες πείνας στο έσχατο σημείο.

β) προτάσεις που απαιτούν τη *βούληση μόνο του ΤΕΕ* αλλά *απαιτούν χρόνο* για να υλοποιηθούν και

γ) προτάσεις που απαιτούν τη *βούληση μόνο του ΤΕΕ* και μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν *αύριο*.
Υ.Γ.: Ευχαριστώ για τα εύσημα. Η προσπάθεια είναι συλλογική.

----------


## alien

Πολύ καλά τα λες Χάρη, και συγχαρητήρια για την σφαιρική τοποθέτηση, όμως από εδώ δεν πρόκειται ή είναι δύσκολο να ακουστείς ώστε να υπάρξει αποτέλεσμα. 
Επειδή έτυχε να παρίσταμαι σε συμβούλιο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στις 21 Οκτωβρίου ήταν αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μετά από κάλεσμα της ανοιχτής συνέλευση μηχανικών, που κάνει συνελεύσεις στο χώρο του πολυτεχνείου στην Πατησίων, εκεί τέθηκαν κάποια από αυτά που διαπραγματεύεσαι στον πρόεδρο του ταμείου. Καλό θα ήταν, λοιπόν, να υπάρχει συμμετοχή από όποιον μπορεί και θέλει σε τέτοιου είδους ενέργειες που αφορούν όχι τους λίγους αλλά ολόκληρο τον κλάδο και κατ΄επέκταση την αξιοπρέπεια του καθένός μας.

----------


## Xάρης

Με άκουσες εσύ και ο CFAK.
Αν εσάς σας ακούσουν άλλοι δυο για τον καθένα κι αυτούς άλλοι δυο και αυτό γίνει 20 φορές, θα με/μας έχουν ακούσει: 2^20=1.048.576 !!!

----------


## alien

μακάρι...

----------

